# Lens for Nikon N50/F50



## lildeezul (Sep 21, 2008)

Hi all. i am new to the forum. and i have a nikon n50 camera. looking at the specifications from this website its lens type is f-mount 

http://www.mir.com.my/rb/photography/companies/nikon/htmls/models/specroom98/f50/f50spec.htm

anyways i am shopping for some lenses on ebay for my girlfriend.  And i would like to know if someone could point in to the right direction. like when buying the sigma, and tamaron (3rd part lenses) how can i tell if they will fit me camera.

thanks


----------



## lildeezul (Sep 21, 2008)

i was looking on ebay and came across this.
would this work in my N50

*Sigma Zoom Telephoto 70-300mm f/4-5.6 DL Macro Super Autofocus Lens for Nikon AF-D

*or 

*Sigma AF 100-300mm F4.5-6.7 Len*


----------



## dinodan (Sep 21, 2008)

I'm a Nikon guy, but the N50 is not one I'm familiar with.  I'm pretty sure that it will accept the D lenses, so the 70-300 should be fine.  

I've heard that the 100-300 is a cheapo, so I'd stay away from that one.  Someone might have a different opinion...


----------



## malkav41 (Sep 22, 2008)

As dinodan said the Sigma Zoom Telephoto 70-300mm f/4-5.6 DL Macro Super Autofocus Lens for Nikon AF-D will work with your N50. As will AF-D lenses which send subject distance information to the camera's Matrix metering system.

Also you can mount AF Nikkor lenses which will auto focus through the full range of programs, AF-I Nikkor/AI-P Nikkor lenses (which will need to be manually focused due to being incompatable with the autofocus), AI or AI-S type nikkor(including AI modified Nikkor) Reflex Nikkor/Series E lenses (which also need to be manually focused due to being incompatable with the autofocus). The camera will also use the "in-focus" indicator confirmation with Manual focus lenses that are f/5.6 or faster.
This is all from the N50's instruction manual. Which, if you don't have one, can be found here: www.butkus.org It designated as the F50, but it's the same camera.

I just got one of these cameras about 2 weeks ago, and they're pretty good cameras.
I hope your Girlfriend enjoys using it.


----------

